# Help please.



## Swirlman (Mar 23, 2012)

Where would I post my video covers?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ube-vids-thread-post-your-covers-here-62.html


----------

